# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Ron Paul Curriculum run like a prison or a dictatorship

## Unregistered

Hi! Yes we signed up for the school and it is great, except there is an overlord over there named Jo Dee solas or something like that. This person is incapable of communicating reason and is quick to pull the trigger and throw people out. We spent all our money on Ron Paul school, and this judge jury and executioner not only discourages free speech but also will not allow any explanations.. And uses words such as "infraction" and violation of policy. One of my boys kept pressing what seemed to be a non responsive reply button, but it was replying, just not updating the screen for some reason.. This is one of the reasons we got kicked out..
Also one of my boys was talking to himself acting like he was having a conversation, this was listed as another reason we were kicked out..
My other boy posted html code in the response line of chat to make his responses look better, and that is another reason we were kicked out, is this a joke? Have a great school to be run by a fool? We are dead in the water. We spent our schooling money on Ron Paul school and they are keeping every bit of it. WTF?

----------


## oyarde

You mean RonPaulCurriculum.com ? I know nothing about it , is it not self taught ?

----------


## oyarde

Personally I am adverse to paying for education . In order to prevent disappointment in the future , I suggest giving all your spare FRN's to an old Indian Chief , PM me for the correct mailing address .

----------


## Sola_Fide

Wrong place to direct your concerns to.

----------


## pcosmar

> You mean RonPaulCurriculum.com ? I know nothing about it , is it not self taught ?


I suspect it was,,
https://www.ronpaulcurriculum.com/me...um.cfm?forum=1

sounds like someone booted for trolling the forums..

but that is just a guess, not a member there.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Not quite sure what the beef is here, but if you reach out to Bryan, the owner of this site, he might be able to put you in contact with somebody who could help straighten it out.

----------


## Vieux Canard

> Not quite sure what the beef is here, but if you reach out to Bryan, the owner of this site, he might be able to put you in contact with somebody who could help straighten it out.


I think he's talking about this: https://www.ronpaulcurriculum.com/  What he does not understand is that this site is private and has no connection with Ron Paul or his various enterprises.  Given that Ron Paul's direct political career is over, the site should probably be renamed to avoid any confusion.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I know some people who have been hard core 100% Ron Paulers since 2007, _and they still are,_ and they too had a negative report on the RonPaulCurriculum.  They tried it for 2 years and will not be going back.  Their complaints centered on the online support area.

----------


## PierzStyx

> I know some people who have been hard core 100% Ron Paulers since 2007, _and they still are,_ and they too had a negative report on the RonPaulCurriculum.  They tried it for 2 years and will not be going back.  Their complaints centered on the online support area.


Liberty Classroom is a better resource anyway.

----------


## osan

> I know some people who have been hard core 100% Ron Paulers since 2007, _and they still are,_ and they too had a negative report on the RonPaulCurriculum.  They tried it for 2 years and will not be going back.  Their complaints centered on the online support area.


I can imagine what this might cost.

Have people not grokked Khan Academy and Coursera?

----------

